# Chill Out



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

I made samosas and brownies today, people. Am I not the coolest?!! (this was the most relevent thread to what I had to say)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i was thinking we have got just studies with us even when we come here we just get to disscus schools colleges etc why dnt we just create this thread for the sake of fun wt say?
so this is just for regular posts, anything but studies is strictly prohibited here anyone if even take that name wd be banned from this thread for 2 mints #laugh 
soooooo wt to say now a days theres ramzan n my sis bday is on monday advise something for me to gft her #happy 
shes just 22 :happy:


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the name of this website is medstudentz.com 

maybe people come here to talk study stuff


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> i was thinking we have got just studies with us even when we come here we just get to disscus schools colleges etc why dnt we just create this thread for the sake of fun wt say?
> so this is just for regular posts, anything but studies is strictly prohibited here anyone if even take that name wd be banned from this thread for 2 mints #laugh
> soooooo wt to say now a days theres ramzan n my sis bday is on monday advise something for me to gft her #happy
> shes just 22 :happy:


JUST 22????? #confused

A new dress maybe or a beautiful decoration piece??





coolblue_one said:


> the name of this website is medstudentz.com
> 
> maybe people come here to talk study stuff



AGREED! But u r in Med Lounge where u can talk about anything whether related to studies or not. #yes


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah so what do we talk about


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmmmm i think to gift her mobile cards
well yesterday it ws again khud khush hamla in isl marriot just wana ask every one f9 here ?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah m fine. Was a real shock to hear about it. U will be shocked too if u c the hole created in the earth by 1000 kgs of explosive. And Marriot is completely in ruins. 450 vehicles destroyed, of which most of them are just mettalic dust. Islamabad is in high alert. Today they aired the video taken by a security camera. U can c the truck in it!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> I made samosas and brownies today, people. Am I not the coolest?!! (this was the most relevent thread to what I had to say)


Brownies!! One of my favourites!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Please keep all posts in English. Thanks.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah i saw whole coverage on tv n really was a shocking news pakistan economy gng more dwn


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

having heard of the blast did any of you reconsider studying in islamabad


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

y not this is pakistan n we r locals this is our country we have to live here but as in case of paople ou of pak they wouldnt be so much sure to come here now, u know the main purpose is to spoil pak economy, frm pc lahore so many people have checked out , i am soo much worried n i persoonaly thing america is all behind this as they want to spoil our economy n then they wd attack saying tht the pak govt is useless we wd fyt with socalled taliban n then pak wd be ruined like afghanistan


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

coolblue_one said:


> the name of this website is medstudentz.com
> 
> maybe people come here to talk study stuff


what?! no way?!!!!!! I thought this was a site for people medieval students sent to the future which is this current time........

u mean u guys ain't medieval?! Banish thee from my kingdom! thou shalt enter my dungeon of doom!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> I made samosas and brownies today, people. Am I not the coolest?!! (this was the most relevent thread to what I had to say)


oh then i made chicken tikka with pakoras n sandwiches


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hahaha  taimur.. ur hilarious  how r u doing? hows it going for u???  

i miss my high school days back in saudi.. dammmn..  time flew by..

and all this is such a hassle  im sooo totalllyy breaking


----------



## Aboudi (Oct 1, 2008)

hey everyone! im new to this forum, and u guys all sound real fun
anywho i agree, us med students also need some chill time and this post is totally in place.
anyone watched the greys anatomy season 5 premiere?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

lol.. i have a question... is MedGrunt a guy or a girl????? lol... no offence to anyone...


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

it doesnt matters sara.........


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

lol yeah ofcrse i know... just curious!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

< sara > said:


> lol.. i have a question... is MedGrunt a guy or a girl????? lol... no offence to anyone...


The way this is written i'm not sure if this question is directed towards me or if it's just a general question up for debate...If it is for me -- I currently have 379 posts and I guarantee that the answer is in one of them so feel free to find out. #wink


On a more serious note please try to post in the appropriate threads, because it cuts down on work for the moderators. Such as keeping avatar related posts under the avatar thread, non-avatar related posts not... Feel free to post in this thread if you have any random, miscellaneous posts. #cool


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

I know MedGrunt's gender. 

Actually I use to wonder the same thing, but then Med Grunt wrote something related to guy/girl hostels and I figured out from there! lol!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Threads are *not* for discussing other members...

This is about the most random thread we have, but I'll thank you for keeping it at least somewhat on topic.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

its cheating the thread was made by me n name is of studentofmed #laugh


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

just chill out!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yaaaa i know 
hey xero r u in? in shifa?

hey any one fan of sami yusuf?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

my hat it has three corners, three corners has my hat, and if it didnt have three corners it wouldnt be a three cornered hat!

did any of you sing this in 3rd grade?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

naaaaaa it srt of funy isnt it hey u originally frm lhr?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> yaaaa i know
> hey xero r u in? in shifa?
> 
> hey any one fan of sami yusuf?



M a great fan of Sami Yusuf!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

then come xero to his forums Sami Yusuf :: Copyright Awakening 2008 we will rock there i am thinking to make our community there


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

heyyy alll u help me how to keep tension away ?????????


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

mastariz. might i ask how you expect us to keep a random thread on topic? and no one told me i started this thread. i don't mind being given credit for it, though


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

fareeha, once u start med school, Your best friend is gona be Tension for the next 5 years........MWahahaha!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i started this 



taimur said:


> fareeha, once u start med school, Your best friend is gona be Tension for the next 5 years........MWahahaha!


taimur i dnt mind that thing my aim is to be a dr n i never ever dreamt any other careee for me i just want to be in i studiend lyk hell n this year that uhs took test n merit is soo high if it was under ke i am damn sure i had a way in gvt as last yr merit for ke was 84 percent n this time closing merit is 84 #baffled


----------

